# Pearson 34 versus O'Day 34



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

Really like the Pearson 34 design and layout. I am pretty tall (6' 6") so in the 30 to 35 ft range, not many boats fit me that I can afford. The Pearson 34 is one of the few boats that does. 

My cousin used to own a O'Day 34 (early 80's vintage) and said it was a solid boat and that I would probably fit in and I should consider. I had sailed on it many times, but never really had a need to spend time below.

Looking at the listings on YW, they are a on par with or a little less expensive than a Pearson 34. The Oday's are said to have a solid FG hull, while the Pearson is cored. Aside from that differences, is there a significant differrnce in quality? Early 80's Pearson are pretty well put together boats. Same for Oday? Would I fit in a Oday 34?

Thanks.
DrB


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

First my bias -- I own a P-33-2, so you know which boat I favor. But what year P-34 are you looking at? Early 80's vintage is different from the one produced in the mid-late 80's until Pearson went belly up in 1991. Have never been on an O-Day 34, but I think in general Pearson built better boats (my opinion only of course.) Also, the only Pearson's built with cored hulls were the ones from 40 feet and up. So whatever 34 you are looking at will have a cored deck, but a solid glass hull.

If you have my specific questions on the P-34-1 or 34-2, sign up for the Pearson email list here on Sailnet and ask there. I know some owners of the 34-1 also if you want to connect directly with someone who knows that model. There weren't that many 34-2's made.


----------

